# ESPN2HD out of sync



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

For the past few days ESPN2HD has been way out of audio/video sync for me. I have tried a soft rebbot & a uplug reset with no luck. This is the only channel I'm having the problem with. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## tomtb (Jul 15, 2003)

Steve H said:


> For the past few days ESPN2HD has been way out of audio/video sync for me. I have tried a soft rebbot & a uplug reset with no luck. This is the only channel I'm having the problem with. Anyone else having this problem?


I have the same problem.


----------



## austex24 (Nov 5, 2007)

tomtb said:


> I have the same problem.


Its been out of sync on mine...so has TNT, Showtime HD, and a few others.


----------



## ls7dude (Jan 31, 2007)

I've had some problems as well. Email [email protected] and get them started on it. That's the only way we're going to get it fixed.


----------



## austex24 (Nov 5, 2007)

ls7dude said:


> I've had some problems as well. Email [email protected] and get them started on it. That's the only way we're going to get it fixed.


I sent them an email and received this response:

Dear ***

Thank you for expressing your concerns and interest in DISH Network. Customer input is an important tool in our efforts to continuously improve the quality of the DISH Network service. We have been investigating these intermittent lip sync issues for quite some time now. Could you please help us by answering a few questions?
Are there any specific programs that tend to display the problem more often, or worse, than others? 
Does the programming remain consistently out of sync or progressively become further out of sync as you continue watching?
How frequently does the problem occur?
Do you see this only on commercials, or on programming as well?
If you press and hold the front panel button to reset the unit, does this temporarily correct the issue?
Do all receivers in your home exhibit this issue?
What is the model number and software version of the receiver(s) that display the problem? You can easily find this information via your remote by pressing "Menu" two times.
What type audio connections are you using from the receiver to the TV/Stereo system?

At DISH Network we appreciate the time customers take to email their audio/video quality concerns. Thank you for your patience and for being a valued customer.

Regards,
EchoStar Satellite LLC
Quality Assurance Department
[email protected]


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

ahhhh that explains it...i thought i just had a couple of bad recordings on my DVR.


----------



## T.A.C (Apr 29, 2007)

That's a cookie-cutter "canned" response in hopes to elicit more information from you, the customer or reporting authority. Don't take it personal--those can insult some folks.

Those responses are the first stage in gathering information when taking steps to resolve channel specific issues.


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

I also have the same problem. ESPN2HD and a few other HD channels are badly out of sync.


----------



## LinkNuc (Jul 4, 2007)

I haven't really had too much in the way of sync problems until 447 came down, no matter what I try the sync is brutaly off on mostall my HD channels...


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

LinkNuc said:


> I haven't really had too much in the way of sync problems until 447 came down, no matter what I try the sync is brutaly off on mostall my HD channels...


Double check what your sync is set to.
Although a few channels are notorious for having bad sync (all providers not just Dish), most channels should be okay.


----------



## LinkNuc (Jul 4, 2007)

tnsprin said:


> Double check what your sync is set to.
> Although a few channels are notorious for having bad sync (all providers not just Dish), most channels should be okay.


Yeah I tried sync to HD and SD, HD is sightly better but its still pretty bad, we'll see what happens when I rehook everything up this weekend, by that I mean I am getting my new TV, Sony KDS-60A3000 and am redoing the jungle o' wires if ya know what I mean...I'll do a full reboot of everything...hope it gets better!

I am currently runnning via component and RCA to my LCD (BedRoom TV in Living room on chair..lol)

When I get the new TV Friday, I'll be running all HDMI again w/ optical out to the reciever...and back to the 211 for the LCD


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

I'm starting to think that 4.47 has some sync issues. I'ts more widespread than just ESPN2 latley.


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

I noticed that my sync setting had reverted to SD from my normal setting of HD after the 4.47 release. Setting it back helped some, but it still seems worse that pre-4.47.


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

This is nuts! The sync issue on the HD channels is killin me. CS hasnt heard a word about the issue. BULLCRAP!


----------



## RickDee (May 23, 2006)

The sync problem is brought up quite often and I recently ran across an HDMI FAQ at: http://hdmi.org/learningcenter/faq.aspx

Of particular interest is this point about HDMI 1.3:

Lip Sync: Because consumer electronics devices are using increasingly complex digital signal processing to enhance the clarity and detail of the content, synchronization of video and audio in user devices has become a greater challenge and could potentially require complex end-user adjustments. HDMI 1.3 incorporates automatic audio synching capabilities that allows devices to perform this synchronization automatically with total accuracy.

So it seems the problem is not entirely a situation that is easily corrected.


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

RickDee said:


> The sync problem is brought up quite often and I recently ran across an HDMI FAQ at: http://hdmi.org/learningcenter/faq.aspx
> 
> Of particular interest is this point about HDMI 1.3:
> 
> ...


Thats really cool! HOWEVER! I have read items such as that before. So, in turn running a set of good ol RCA patch cords in between devices (vip622 and my TV) still does the same crap. Different tv? Same crap!


----------



## LinkNuc (Jul 4, 2007)

This is getting almost unwatchable, thank god I watch alot of sports where you can't see the sync issues. I never had huge sync problems (some minor here and there) until 4.47...arrgh!


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

Funny ... Called CS and they never heard this issue before ... heh. 

"Can I speak to another tech please?", so they got a second opinion. Same story, "never heard an issue with audio sync issues."

Whatever ....


----------



## qsoundrich (Nov 7, 2007)

Is _everyone_ seeing sync issues or only some people? I have 722 and am using component video and optical audio. Am I supposed to use HDMI (and upgrade to an HDMI receiver) in order to get this to work?


----------



## 34Ford (Jul 3, 2004)

Forgot what channel, but *Everyone Loves Raymond* on HD was terrible last night, but the SD was fine.
This is all new to me, I just bought a 622 installed myself and a 61" Samsung and got up and running this week.

Here I thought I was moving up.:eek2:

______
*Dennis*


----------



## isleofjib (May 27, 2007)

i've been noticing this lately as well. and for me it seems to be most HD channels. and it isn't an HDMI issue as my tv isn't hooked up that way. SD is fine. and I don't think it's and 447 issue either since i'm running 448. i'd love to see a solution, tho.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

isleofjib said:


> i've been noticing this lately as well. and for me it seems to be most HD channels. and it isn't an HDMI issue as my tv isn't hooked up that way. SD is fine. and I don't think it's and 447 issue either since i'm running 448. i'd love to see a solution, tho.


In general its NOT a receiver problem (make sure you check which way you have sync set (menu 6, 1, 7).

However some channels are notoriously worse than others. In some cases it is the Source channel and in some cases its Dish. Make sure to complain to Both so that they both look at the problem. If its a OTA problem its likely the local station. IF its a Local in Local from Dish, see if you can check it OTA. If you cannot receive it OTA, see if someone you know gets it OTA.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

SMosher said:


> Funny ... Called CS and they never heard this issue before ... heh.
> 
> "Can I speak to another tech please?", so they got a second opinion. Same story, "never heard an issue with audio sync issues."
> 
> Whatever ....


i have been hearing that from a lot of people...if you consider the 80% turnover rate for E* CSR's....then they probably haven't heard of it before....it may actually be their first day:lol:

I have been noticing it more and more...on more and more channels too....would this have anything to do with crammed bandwith?


----------



## LinkNuc (Jul 4, 2007)

I have put up the SONY KDS XXA3000A update the t9.bat file should be in the root of your USB device and the folder with the 000 yada yada .bin file in the folder under the .bat...put on a usb and plug into the TV you should be good to go!

-Go Pens!

http://www.fileden.com/files/2008/1/22/1714694/t9.bat - Shortcut.zip

you may need a file den account to download


----------

